# Does anyone have experience with Daich RollerRock or SpreadStone?



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Unfortunately, you did not tell anyone what part of the world you are hiding in, so all you can get is a guess.

A surface coating over a cracked surface can easily be cracked to "telegraph" the lower cracks through. Shrinkage cracks below are one thing, but settlement cracks due to soil problems cannot be eliminated.

Dck


----------



## Ler0y Jenkins (May 5, 2008)

I'm in Southern New Jersey... right outside Philadelphia. I get the impression that the cracks were settlement cracks but that the ground has settled and therefore the cracks shouldn't come back once sealed. 

Maybe I'll try to seal the cracks first and see if the crack reappears and if it doesn't then I'll know I'm good. Otherwise, I'll have to consider other options. 

Thanks, 

Kevin


----------

